# A rude doggy poem



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

to cheer us up 


THE DOGGIES' MEETING

The doggies held a meeting,
They came from near and far,
Some came by motorcycle,
Some by motorcar.
Each doggy passed the entrance,
Each doggy signed the book,
Then each unshipped his arsehole
And hung it on the hook.

One dog was not invited, 
It sorely raised his ire, 
He ran into the meeting hall 
And loudly bellowed, "Fire." 
It threw them in confusion 
And without a second look, 
Each grabbed another's arsehole, 
From off another hook. 
And that's the reason why, sir, 
When walking down the street, 
And that's the reason why, sir, 
When doggies chance to meet, 
And that's the reason why, sir, 
On land or sea or foam, 
He will sniff another's arsehole 
To see if it's his own.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

May I tactfully suggest that with such a level of understanding and knowledge you are unlikely to achieve the Grade C GCSE in Biology this year.......

As one arsehole to another of course....... :lol:

Dave


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Your tactful suggestion suggests that my theoretical theory is probably improbable. I think you're probably right! :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

disappointed thought title said rude DODGY poem rofl


sue


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

At least it wasn't a trans-Atlantic version with "assholes" :lol:


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

This is a song at my local rugby club! Love it


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

All at sea again I see! Get yourself back to Fruitcakes this instant!

R 8O ger


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Aye aye, sir, three bags full sir! :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Come on, it's not good to pick on poor Tuggers.....

he may be all at sea over a few things but he is the real anchor for many topics and he can usually navigate his way through turbulent waters.....

he is also well able to recognise many special terms that most of us mere mortals would probably do a double take when we saw them; such terms as "seacocks" is not rude or derogatory and he is great when heading for port, although sometimes makes a mistake and has sherry instead - an understandable error.....

Considering he has probably spent many years before the mast, and quite a few behind it we must recognise the difficulty he faced - few ships now use their masts for sail-ing a real conundrum.....

So Tuggers is "the salt of the sea" and worthy of his berth here as well as on that other place with all the hard tack offered there.....

Remember it is still possible to go for a quick or slow flogging around the fleet - most of the RN can now be found on the Kensington Palace boating pond as they wait for the nest mighty ship to be built and promptly sold to offset the cost of the rum and baccy ration......

Unfortunately the flogging of the fleet has mainly already taken place and it may now be seen wearing Indian or possibly Swiss flags unless it has been converted into razor blades for the discerning males (and females - must be PC) of the UK.....

I just thought I'd add those few worthy points - he is a venerable member and we should all join in fothering any holes so that he does not sink without trace......

Dave


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my, guess who's been reading the Hornblower books? :lol:


No mention of poop?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Geroff! Rubbish! 

If you really wanted to cheer everyone up you should have posted some more photos of your 70's "Porn Tash" you have been posting on "The other channel"!


----------

